# Fotos Cómicas da Meteorologia



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 09:31)

Boas...
Decidi criar este tópico porque este fórum merece divertimento com fotos de meteorologia raras e fantásticas!


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2009 às 21:41)

espetacular


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2009 às 21:48)

Gosto especialmente da 1ª foto


----------



## Knyght (30 Set 2009 às 05:48)

Lindissimas


----------



## Madragoa (1 Out 2009 às 17:58)

Bonitas fotos amigo andres 
Obrigado pela partilha com o pessoal aqui do Forum




Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 20:56)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> Decidi criar este tópico porque este fórum merece divertimento com fotos de meteorologia raras e fantásticas!



A 1ª foto é realmente interessante e rara...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Out 2009 às 00:32)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> Decidi criar este tópico porque este fórum merece divertimento com fotos de meteorologia raras e fantásticas!


Mesmo surreal a 1ª foto


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2009 às 00:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Mesmo surreal a 1ª foto



  Gostava de saber em que condições se formam e como se chamam as nuvens da 1ª foto. Quase que parece irreal...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Out 2009 às 00:59)

São mammatus, certo?


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 03:52)

thunderboy disse:


> São mammatus, certo?



Deduzo que seja uma dúvida e não uma confirmação!

Nessa imagem bastante estranha e que a 1ª ideia que surge é inevitavelmente a de uma exagerada edição (não quero dizer que o seja), que deixaria qualquer um estupefacto, "vejo" que são formações associadas a Cumulonimbus mamma.

Conselho de amigo: saiam debaixo delas!


----------



## psm (3 Out 2009 às 08:19)

Este topico devia ser a continuidade de outro topico, em que se discute o que são nuvens, e vou colocar o link.
 Se os moderadores assim o entenderem poderá ser movido alguns dos posts aqui escritos.


Quanto às ultimas fotos já existe outro topico sobre esse tipo de nuvens que ocorrem com grande frequencia na Australia, eu aconselhava ao membro que colocou este topico a ir ver os arquivos do forum, e onde tem fotos de grande pormenor delas!


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/discussao-classificacao-de-nuvens-1947-2.html


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2009 às 09:34)

psm disse:


> Este topico devia ser a continuidade de outro topico, em que se discute o que são nuvens, e vou colocar o link.
> Se os moderadores assim o entenderem poderá ser movido alguns dos posts aqui escritos.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado psm, mas este tópico não é para o nome das nuvens, mas é sim para postar imagens comicas da meteorologia


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2009 às 10:14)




----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:11)

joseoliveira disse:


> Deduzo que seja uma dúvida e não uma confirmação!
> 
> Nessa imagem bastante estranha e que a 1ª ideia que surge é inevitavelmente a de uma exagerada edição (não quero dizer que o seja), que deixaria qualquer um estupefacto, "vejo" que são formações associadas a Cumulonimbus mamma.
> 
> Conselho de amigo: saiam debaixo delas!



Realmente também me parece uma edição exagerada, a textura visual das nuvens lembra-me o das animações feitas em computador.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:12)

Pedro disse:


>



Perigo, raia voadora!!


----------



## psm (3 Out 2009 às 17:45)

andres disse:


> Obrigado psm, mas este tópico não é para o nome das nuvens, mas é sim para postar imagens comicas da meteorologia





Errado na afirmação que foi feita, porque há um membro a perguntar como de formou determinado tipo de nuvem, e dai este topico ter criardo confusão quando já existe outro para esse efeito.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 03:39)

psm disse:


> Errado na afirmação que foi feita, porque há um membro a perguntar como de formou determinado tipo de nuvem, e dai este topico ter criardo confusão quando já existe outro para esse efeito.



psm, a que confusão te referes?

O membro que levantou a questão de como se forma este tipo de nuvens, fê-lo de uma forma perfeitamente simples sem contudo comprometer o verdadeiro objectivo do tópico!

Se percebi, desde o início, este tópico não está direccionado para o desenvolvimento aprofundado acerca da temática das nuvens tal como mostra o link que deixaste; aliás, no mesmo até constam fotos do género num tópico de seguimento meteorológico, eventualmente numa de retirar um pouco da alguma formalidade que lhe está associada.

Quanto a mover posts, seria então mais razoável extrair as imagens cómicas do referido seguimento para este tópico, que a meu ver seria um exagero visto que se trata de um mero momento para rir um pouco!


----------

